# Sick 96 200 SX SE-R



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

take a look at my new ride..


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

That ride is simply SICK!!!... love the exterior color scheme and the rims.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy shit, that is a nice ride man. what mods are on it?


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

that ride is sick!!!! what size rims you got?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

il ike the paintjob. Explosion paint seems to work best with those colors.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Badass car dude...great execution.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

...Speechless...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*nice ride*

whats under the hood?


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*hey*

sr20


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Not a huge fan of the bottom of the front bumper..... but that car is overall very well done and that paint job is Dope!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *Not a huge fan of the bottom of the front bumper..... but that car is overall very well done and that paint job is Dope! *


yes it is a very nice looking car. Props to the guy that he bought the car from.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

???

I'm certain this car has been on the Sentra/200SX threads for awhile. What's the deal? Are people taking credit for this car and it isn't even theirs? Is it being sold to others?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

He bought it as is.... some people didn't like the idea of someone buying a car already done up. But it's all good in my book i would of bought the car to if I saw it. atleast he can hook up the engine.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

IMO, buying a car "already done up" is stupid
fixing up a car is SELF EXPRESSION...
WHY BUY A CAR THAT HAS SOMEONE ELES IDEAS IN IT???


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

where do you get a grille extension like that??


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

This nice little ride is now more....his buddy wrecked it a few days ago........


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

DefyingGravity said:


> *This nice little ride is now more....his buddy wrecked it a few days ago........ *


To bad defying gravity is a Truck Club not a car club!!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I really like it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *where do you get a grille extension like that?? *


Hey,
Go to the 'Aftermarket parts' thread.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

HEY NISSAN ADDICT! Don't talk about things you have NO idea about. I'm a board member on DEFYIN' GRAVITY CAR AND TRUCK CLUB!!!

So why don't you stick to talking about Nissans! ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey nissan additct....if you are such an addict ...Why are you driving a Honda??? Hmm.... do you own a Nissan?

And why you knocking are club? Why you got start hating on this thread?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Also if you are an addict why you driving a honda??

Why do you have to start hating on this thread?? come on!!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

Whats your beef honda man, go by a real car like a nissan or toyota


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what are all your problems he just simply said something. If anybody needs to BUY anything its you and it is a dictionary.


----------

